# Préférences Safari?



## eleba (29 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Je suis récent switcheur sur Imac 20" alu, et depuis que j'ai installé Léopard, je n'accède plus aux préférences générales de Safari, mais seulement à la fenêtre "Avancées" qui n'est pas très exploitable pour ce que je souhaite faire. Juste changer ma page d'accueil internet.

Je vous remercie par avance pour toute aide apportée à ce problème.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Novembre 2007)

l'Os cafouille 
commencer par  redresser
-OS à jour ( 10.5 1)
-réparation des autorisations


----------



## eleba (30 Novembre 2007)

Merci pour les conseils,

J'avais déjà la dernière version 10.5.1
et je viens de  faire la réparation des autorisations mais hélas, rien ne change....

Quand je lance les préférences de Safari, je n'ai que la fenêtre "Avancées" qui s'ouvre.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Novembre 2007)

bug leopard Safari3?
il y a pas mal de sujets sur les cafouillages Safari 3
peut etre que le cas est évoqué


----------



## eleba (1 Décembre 2007)

Problème résolu.

Il fallait supprimer le fichier suivant :
/Users/YourUsername/Library/Preferences/com.apple.Safari.plist


----------

